# Abondoned Villages



## Saffron (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,I'm new t the site and wondering if anyone knows of an abondoned village in Essex near Wickford, I have been advised that itis there but cannot find it.

Many Thanks 

Saffron


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 23, 2011)

You cant actually ask for locations, As such
But i never heard of it and im from Essex, Would be nice if you could find it though


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 23, 2011)

All depending when it was abandoned (many villages were abandoned in the Middle Ages), there might not be anything left of it.


----------



## eggbox (Jun 23, 2011)

Indeed, we have a vanished village near us that was totally gone by 1500 and another that dwindled until the remaining few houses were absorbed by the next village around 1800.


----------

